# Real raw :)



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Just ran across these and they made me smile. Elk parts and white trail deer.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Did someone go hunting or did you literally come across it?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I post FB and CL ads for carcasses and unwanted meat and let the local police and Sheriff's offices know that I will take deer that are hit on the road. The Elk was in Oklahoma and the hunter took very little meat considering the size of the animal. The white tail was roadkill that the Sheriff's office called me on. I rarely buy anything to feed the dogs. I got 6 llamas once, live. That is a fun story.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

David Winners said:


> I post FB and CL ads for carcasses and unwanted meat and let the local police and Sheriff's offices know that I will take deer that are hit on the road. The Elk was in Oklahoma and the hunter took very little meat considering the size of the animal. The white tail was roadkill that the Sheriff's office called me on. I rarely buy anything to feed the dogs. I got 6 llamas once, live. That is a fun story.


Now that’s a good system.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

That is how you feed raw👊

None of this BARF or 80/10/10 hype 🤣

My dog is now envious😜


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Rogan was attacked by a muskrat this morning ..... didn't end well for the muskrat. 
Does that count?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

David Winners said:


> Just ran across these and they made me smile. Elk parts and white trail deer.
> View attachment 565723
> 
> View attachment 565724


What an awesome meal!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

My dogs have proven that raw is the real deal/food. They always get raw from scratch in the PM. Last night they got kibble because I had forgotten to take out their frozen food the day before. Well, they ate their kibble but then started to get restless and were anticipating their real food soon after.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

How old are these photos?


----------



## NiabiTheGreat (Jul 14, 2019)

Absolutely! And they seem to love the stuff too. Maybe something instinctual cause my guy loves deer more than any other meat. I wonder what elk will be like. Got my deer back in october, hoping to get an elk this week before the season closes, if not my dad has a kill tag for December and we will get some parts then. I wish I had that great of a system I didn't have to consistently buy food! I will be lucky if what I get lasts more than a few weeks. 

Great pictures. They look like some happy dogs.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

2015-2016


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

WNGD said:


> Rogan was attacked by a muskrat this morning ..... didn't end well for the muskrat.
> Does that count?


I am surprised a Muskrat would go after a dog. Wow


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I just realized, that’s Fama!💖
I can only imagine how much enjoyment she got eating real food, after the kibble she had for years during deployment.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

SuperAndre said:


> I am surprised a Muskrat would go after a dog. Wow


"Attacked" was used generously.
We were on an off leash run down a 1000 foot pond. Rogan was running through long grass and I believe, found himself between the pond and the muskrat. Those little guys will defend themselves and actually go on the offense and bluff/attack and bite. Once it leaped at him, it became prey and that was that.

Edit: This poor little guy was cornered but gives you an idea

For an eye opener, Google beaver attack.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

WNGD said:


> "Attacked" was used generously.
> We were on an off leash run down a 1000 foot pond. Rogan was running through long grass and I believe, found himself between the pond and the muskrat. Those little guys will defend themselves and actually go on the offense and bluff/attack. Once it leaped at him, it became prey and that was that.
> 
> For an eye opener, Google beaver attack.


Now that you describe a muskrat personality, I think I have seen some of them with some dogs. RIP that muskrat


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> I just realized, that’s Fama!💖
> I can only imagine how much enjoyment she got eating real food, after the kibble she had for years during deployment.


Oh yes. She did much better on raw and would eat just about anything. Her favorites were venison and llama, and anything with green tripe in it.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

For an eye opener, Google beaver attack.


Someone told me they’re vicious


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

cagal said:


> For an eye opener, Google beaver attack.
> 
> 
> Someone told me they’re vicious


Can be if you catch them out of water, you definitely don't want to get bit by one. And they lunge!


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

WNGD said:


> Can be if you catch them out of water, you definitely don't want to get bit by one. And they lunge!


I saw a video of them lunging! I cant imagine getting bit by one... I mean it chomps on trees...


----------

